# MBP ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe



## mBp2015 (24 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour

Quand j'allume mon MBP il ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe,
Je me suis dis que mon ordi était peut être passé en qwerty mais même avec cette supposition, ça ne marche pas.
C'est de même pour quand j'ai configuré mon ordinateur, pour mon identifiant apple,  il ne le reconnaissait pas alors que en allant sur apple avec mon téléphone écrire mon identifiant et mdp c'était bon.
Je ne sais pas comment faire car je ne peux pas accèder à mon ordinateur alors que je sais pertinemment que c'est le bon mdp.

Quelqu'un aurait une solution?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Average Joe (24 Janvier 2015)

Depuis quand jette-t'il l'éponge ? Que s'est-il passé entre la dernière fois qu'il a fonctionné et ensuite ?


----------



## mBp2015 (24 Janvier 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> Depuis quand jette-t'il l'éponge ? Que s'est-il passé entre la dernière fois qu'il a fonctionné et ensuite ?



Je l'ai acheté cette semaine et l'ai reçu hier, et j'ai trouvé bizarre dès la fois où il n'a pas reconnu mon mot de passe identifiant apple alors qu'avec le portable il reconnaissait. Et depuis hier soir l'ordinateur n'accepte pas mon mot de passe pour "administrateur", je me demande alors si il faut que j'appelle l'assistance d'Apple ..


----------



## Average Joe (24 Janvier 2015)

Donc seul l'identifiant Apple (App Store et iTunes) ne fonctionne pas, ou tu ne peux pas non plus démarrer ton Mac ?


----------



## mBp2015 (24 Janvier 2015)

Je ne peux pas non plus démarrer mon Mac, 
J'allume et là je dois mettre mon mot de passe pour accéder à l'ordinateur et il ne reconnait pas le mot de passe :/


----------



## Average Joe (24 Janvier 2015)

Là, je sèche. L'assistance Apple devrait se montrer en mesure de te répondre vu que ton ordinateur est sous garantie. Ne t'en prive pas.


----------



## mBp2015 (24 Janvier 2015)

Ok merci de ton aide quand même.
J'ai passé une bonne partie de la nuit à chercher sur internet en vain je n'ai rien trouvé pour m'aider, je vais appeler Apple
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

achat mac neuf? occaze?
réinitialisé?
(c'est à dire comme à ouverture après achat neuf)?

avec déjà des comptes pas à toi?
avec quel OS dessus?
avec sans filevault?


----------



## mBp2015 (24 Janvier 2015)

J'ai contacté assistance Apple 
Tout est regle
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

mBp2015 a dit:


> J'ai contacté assistance Apple
> Tout est regle
> Merci de votre aide


Et comment ? Car ça peut en intéresser d'autres, merci pour eux.


----------



## mBp2015 (24 Janvier 2015)

C'est plusieurs petites étapes dont je ne me rappelle pas de toutes:/ je leur conseillerai aux prochains ue ça arrive d'appeler Apple car ils expliquent très bien et vu les différentes étapes j'ai peur d'en oublier :/


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

Ca peut commencer par ça... https://iforgot.apple.com/password/verify/appleid?language=FR-FR


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2015)

mBp2015 a dit:


> C'est plusieurs petites étapes dont je ne me rappelle pas de toutes:/ je leur conseillerai aux prochains ue ça arrive d'appeler Apple car ils expliquent très bien et vu les différentes étapes j'ai peur d'en oublier :/


C'est assez frustrant, on a quasiment fini le livre, on veut connaitre le nom du coupable et tu nous renvoies à l'assistance Apple…


----------

